# Stone Roses to reunite?!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like Ian and John have finally decided to play nice again. The two albums these guys released are both among my favourites ever and I'd LOVE to see these guys if they tour again.

This song is one of the reasons I wanted to play guitar.
[YOUTUBE]ct-qa6SjRZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Apparently it is just more from the rumour mill



> Bassist Mani has a message for fans and critics regarding those Stone Roses rumors – get over the idea because it’s not going to happen.
> 
> Today’s rumor is just another in a series of speculations that have popped up over the years since the English indie rock band broke up in 1996.
> 
> ...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Booooo. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Double boooooo. They're on the list of bands I never got to see live but wish I had.


----------

